# *18 Questions & 27 Answers Video Thread (DO IT!)



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

sereneone said:


> This was wonderful. You are extremely warm and sincere and emotionally you are *much* more open than your self-doubt posts suggest.
> 
> I hate to be the dumb guy in the room, but I didn't see the 27 answers written out. Maybe that was a reference to a different post?
> 
> Being an INTJ, I need a problem to solve.  Do you have any posts that describe the issues between you and your older sister? I would love to have a go at talking about that.


Aww, thank you so much and I truly appreciate that. 
I am a complicated creature when it comes to doubt, my head and heart tell me different stories. 

Not at all! That was actually my fault, you see, I wrote this when I was very sleepy and my math was off (shocking, I know, haha). 
18 questions and with the eighteenth question comes a set of 10 answers ("What Are Ten Things That Have Impacted Or Shaped You Into Who You Are Today?"), so resulting in 27-28 answers. 
Horrible, I know, but in my defense I thought I was being clever in my sleepy state.
Hahahaha. 

It is nearly crazy you mention that, because I am writing one as we speak, literally, in the middle of writing. 
I shall let you know when it is finished, in the meantime there is this video (which doesn't get into it much because I hadn't written anything down and was trying to focus on my point haha). 

Thank you for your interest in the topic though, Lord knows I could advice and insight.


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

@sereneone


----------



## sereneone (Aug 1, 2013)

Maggie, just send me a PM when the sister post is up. I saw the video and wow that will be challenging. My guess is she views your logical INFJ personality as very judgmental and she is short-circuited by that and just cannot overcome it.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

lolz. This is depressing, but true so w/e. I'm bored as hell.


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

I prefer the written form. Sorry, but it would be too difficult by video.



> 1. What dream has resonated with you the most?


lately?
improving in drawing and go back to university to study neuroscience.
Also leave for a travel completely alone, and without a destination or a program. 

If we speak about sleep dreams, they are too full of stuff. I can't sumarize them. I dream a lot. 





> 2. If you could paint a picture of any scenery you’ve seen before, what would you paint?


I went in this temple in Kamakura (Japan), and I was alone there. No people. Only trees, water and the wind. And that was the most serene and strong place I've ever been 
But I would not be able to paint that sense of serenity and strenght. So it would be probably just frustrating. 



> 3. What is your first memory of being really excited?


I don't know.
It is quite rare that I feel very strong emotions. 
And when I was a little child I was usually just serene and content. 
When I was a child... probably when I read for the first time the neverending story by Michael Ende. 



> 4. What was the first thing you bought with your own money?


A trip. I mean, a little travel. 



> 5. What are the things that stand between you and complete happiness?


lack of freedom and waste of time due to practical aspects of life. 




> 6. What will people say at your funeral?


I have no idea.
I don't know how people perceive me. 
And I let very few people actually get so close to really know me. 



> 7. If you lost everything tomorrow, whose arms would you run into to make everything ok?


Does it include my closest friends and relatives? 
If so, nobody.
If not... probably nobody either. I'm quite indipendent, I would try to make everything by myself. But I know that I would have my relatives and friends who would take care of me spontaneously. 



> 8. If today was the last day of your life, what would you want to do?


today?
darn.
I would videocall two friends who live far from here and I've never spoken to in real person.
Then I would pass the rest of the day with my dog and my so. 
Maybe at a pic nic with avocado and chicken sandwiches. And cookies. 
Then I would do something funny to laugh and to pass the best day possible.
Maybe I would write o draw something to leave to my loved ones. 



> 9. If you could watch everything that happened in your life until now, would you enjoy it?


First part yes.
Second part NO.
third part yes.




> 10. When you’re 90 years old, what will matter most to you in the world?


The cats I'll have. 
Yes, I will be the mad lady with all those cats. 
I'm kidding. I don't know what will matter most to me tomorrow. How can I know? I always change interests. 



> 11.What is the last thing that you’ve done that’s really worth remembering?


I do every day things that are worth to remember.
I don't remember then now, but I know that I do them.
Maybe. 



> 12. Would you break the law to save a loved one?


Yes. 
No doubts.




> 13. If you had a friend that you spoke to the same way you speak to yourself, how long do you think that person would allow you to be their friend?


I have.
Weird as me as well.
It is awesome. 



> 14. What drives you to do better at something?


curiousity.
And interest. 



> 15. Do you like who you are?


mostly yes.
There are some stuff in me that make me angry, but they are also part of me. So I try to accept them. 



> 16. Do you know who your ancestors were?


I guess some italian people, so they could have any kind of provenance since italy has been always a big melting pot.
I've been said I look like spanish, french, greek, russian, albanian, it is surely possible I'm a bit of everything. 



> What about your nationality?


I'm italian. 



> 17. How many siblings do you have?


I'm an only child. But I had always wished to have a bigger brother and it is obviously an impossible wish. I have a PerC bigger brother though. 



> *18. 10 Things/Events/People that have impacted your life or shaped you into who you are today.


how much time do you have? 
Doesn't matter. I guess I'm not that open to list here all of them.


----------

